# أرجو تزويدي بكتب مكافئات الترانزستور



## eng_saeed (11 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم

أخواني أرجو تزويدي بكتب مكافئات الترانزستور
أو مواقع تخص الموضوع
أرجو المساعدة

وشكرا لكم


----------



## sokopono (13 يونيو 2006)

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/catalog/p37480.shtml

http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/compon.htm


----------



## eng_saeed (13 يونيو 2006)

أشكرك أخي sokopono
على المساعدة

جزيل الشكر


----------

